# Online marketing



## bonèr clothing (May 27, 2008)

I have recently started up a website, and would love some tips on online marketing. 

What is the best strategy for getting our brand out there?


----------



## SeasonEnds (Sep 9, 2007)

What have you tried? Word of mouth is always good. I'm all about inexpensive marketing! You have indie clothing, why not support indie bands? Throw local concerts presented by your clothing company. It all depends on your market. What kind of people are in your market?


----------



## TRENZZA (Nov 5, 2007)

Have you tried direct e-mail marketing. If you know who your target market is, you can contact Naz Creative. They do all of our online marketing. They sell and rent opt-in emails. They have access to over 40 million emails. VERY powerful target marketing.


----------



## baumwolle (Mar 4, 2006)

as stated above: figure out who your market is. and be willing to expand idea that when you find out that people you had no idea about are into your stuff!

lots of gems here to read in the "t-shirt marketing" folder.

i'm all for cheap too. all along, i underestimated myspace but recently have been doing a bit more there and have gotten more mailing list submissions and a few sales. (other posts here warn of the fair-weather nature of myspace for marketers and how they can pull the plug, so be warned.)


----------



## ReThink Clothing (Jan 15, 2008)

Besides what the other people said, before getting your brand out there have a "brand". A brand is more than a name, you gotta develop the core ideals, direction and the such.


----------



## sonambulo (Sep 22, 2007)

also remember that because you're selling limited tees you arent goin to market your stuff like most others. you wanna market to that particular crowd that will be come devotees so to speak. not just someone that wants a one time tee. so i dont think myspace and facebook is your best bet, especially cause you only make 10 of each. 
you want it to know primarily by those that are the elite of your group and those outside of this will find out about it because they wanna do what the elite are doing. ex louis vuiton (though thats a totally diff market the principal applies).

DONT look for just any type of advertising. i say your best friend is word of mouth, sending your stuff to the elite of your crowd and letting the word be passed on. send/give your stuff to people that really like this kind of stuff so that you're guaranteed their talking to others about it.


----------



## thegiftsolution (Mar 25, 2008)

You are only offering SM & LG, very limited selection. You need to offer all sizes in order to have a chance of getting orders. Just my thought.


----------



## xbftees (Jun 9, 2008)

Since you're selling artsy high end items you might want to try listing your stuff on Etsy (etsy.com). You can also submit your designs to some fashion and indie design bloggers to see if you can get them to write a review for you. The links will help your search engine optimization and get people interested in your kind of tees to visit your site.


----------



## gorilladuck (Jan 28, 2008)

Do you have an examples of fashion and indie design blogs that I could check out? I really don't understand how this blogging thing works. I've been told that I should have a blog, but why would strangers read my blog? It makes more sense to get bloggers who already have decent readerships to check out my designs and get them to write a review.


----------



## xbftees (Jun 9, 2008)

gorilladuck said:


> Do you have an examples of fashion and indie design blogs that I could check out? I really don't understand how this blogging thing works. I've been told that I should have a blog, but why would strangers read my blog? It makes more sense to get bloggers who already have decent readerships to check out my designs and get them to write a review.


There are tons and tons of blogs like this. A few I can think of off the top of my head:
Modish
Fabulist
Design Sponge
SF Girl By Bay
Indie Finds
Scoutie Girl
Indie Parade
Cuteable
Bloesem
Poppytalk

There are probably literally hundreds of these. You can find the ones above by searching for em on Google. You will see many of them have links to each other so you can start clicking around to see who their "friends" are and find mroe blogs that way.

Yes, getting established blogs to review your work is good. Having your own blog is also good for several reasons. Here is one blog post to check out that describes some of them Brand Torrent Blog » Top Three Reasons You Need a Blog

In your case, since your are a designer you might just want to blog about design or even yourself (but don't get too wildly personal). Talk about things that inspire you or projects you're working on. This is a great way to engage with your target audience and build a rapport. Making people who visit your site interested in you is a good way to get them interested in your brand.


----------



## gorilladuck (Jan 28, 2008)

thank you! is there some preferred etiquette when approaching these bloggers with your stuff? Is that just something they expect?


----------



## xbftees (Jun 9, 2008)

They do usually get a lot of inquiries from people wanting their stuff to be reviewed. Just send a polite personalized email introducing yourself and your label and ask them to check it out and share with their readers if they like what they see.


----------



## Heath (Oct 24, 2007)

Hey there boner!

Since you asked about Online marketing, I just had a quick look over your site.

Just a few quick pointers that you could look at:

* For SEO purposes (showing up in Search Engines) you should include some relevant keywords in the title of your homepage. eg. "Artwork on T-Shirts & Unique Clothing :: BonerClothing.Com" These keywords (whichever ones you choose) should also be throughout the text in your pages, in headings, in bold format, etc. Also try to get links from your friend's websites and put the same keywords in the hyperlinks. When Google sees these on other sites, it works out that your site is all about your 'keywords' and lifts you higher in the Google results when people search those words or phrases.

* Also, from a general marketing perspective, a vital ingredient of an effective t-shirt store's home page is photographs of your popular designs. These should preferably show actual people wearing your t-shirts and should link directly to their specific product pages where they can be purchased. This gives your website the human element, which helps people to feel comfortable making Online purchases and they get to see the fit, which is important. It's also a good way to showcase your best products.

Great site and tees by the way! Hope this helps!!


----------

